# Cody does it again



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Fair play to both for even attempting the spot. 

Needless, but fair play.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I watch Cody matches for the over-dramatic entrance, Cody begging for the crowd to cheer him, and the supposed babyfaces always outnumbering the heels. 🤣


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

They get an A for effort for even attempting it botch or not.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Fair play to both for even attempting the spot.
> 
> Needless, but fair play.


This. To actually light yourself on fire would be mudshow. Who cares if he made sure he wasn't burned?


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

Why attempt it if it's going to look like shit? What is the logic in Brandy setting a table on fire so her husband can go through it to set himself on fire and then somehow get the pin right after?

It was pointless

Same as the Revolution incident, don't tease that the ring is going to explode if all you are going to do is sparklers at the end

They never learn


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

It wasn't a botch. 

If you looked at Cody's back the entire match, it looked like there was like dead skin flaking off or something. Pretty sure it ended up being wax, which was for the flaming table spot so he didn't end up as hurt by the fire. 

I'll bet Andrade wasn't crazy about doing the spot and didn't want to go through the flames at all. 

Only problem with the spot is that Cody basically took the bump himself, but still got the win. Made Andrade look like shit honestly, but the match was pretty fun.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Firefromthegods said:


> This. To actually light yourself on fire would be mudshow. Who cares if he made sure he wasn't burned?


thats not what I'm saying at all, first to even do a stupid spot like this when the feud hasn't even warranted it and two Cody got the most of the table and won.


----------



## Dirtytoss (Oct 11, 2019)

It was awesome to watch you guys bitch about everything 🤣🤣🤣 never happy


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ajmaf625 said:


> thats not what I'm saying at all, first to even do a stupid spot like this when the feud hasn't even warranted it and two Cody got the most of the table and won.


That's fair. You mind if I edit the thread title to reflect your position? Cause it wasn't a botch it was more Cody going Superman that pissed you off


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Dirtytoss said:


> It was awesome to watch you guys bitch about everything 🤣🤣🤣 never happy


This. We had a great show and great main event tonight. Amazing what some people here complain about. Get out of your mothers basement and get some fresh air ya haters


----------



## Curryfor3 (Nov 23, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I watch Cody matches for the over-dramatic entrance, Cody begging for the crowd to cheer him, and the supposed babyfaces always outnumbering the heels. 🤣


We even got a Cody blade job too. This was a Cody match at its finest.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@Dirtytoss you've been here a full year and your first post is to insult people not liking Superman booking?

@DrEagles not liking Cody won after going through a flaming table is a fair criticism.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

DrEagles said:


> This. We had a great show and great main event tonight. Amazing what some people here complain about. Get out of your mothers basement and get some fresh air ya haters


how about you watch your mouth, last I checked criticism is open to every wrestling show. WWE gets it all the time, AEW isn't an exception no matter "how good the rest of the show was". That ending was SHIT


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Is it head scratching the people in this thread trying to make excuses for this have had accounts for years and hardly ever posted until now? 🤣


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dirtytoss said:


> It was awesome to watch you guys bitch about everything 🤣🤣🤣 never happy


It's truly amazing how soft AEW fans are. I guess it comes with time AEW fans will eventually harden up


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think because it was an offensive move by Cody against Andrade, we were meant to think that it hurt Andrade more.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Dirtytoss said:


> It was awesome to watch you guys bitch about everything 🤣🤣🤣 never happy





DrEagles said:


> This. We had a great show and great main event tonight. Amazing what some people here complain about. Get out of your mothers basement and get some fresh air ya haters


Berry, berry suspicious.

Two people who have both been here for two years and have managed 26 posts between them. Signed up within a day of eachother, too.

You're not very bright, are you? Space the timing of your alts further apart, brother.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Is there anything weirder than tribalism in wrestling? 

All your contributions consist of in this section are shit posts.

Try harder in life.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

It was a good match though I do think they were some cons at least for me: the sledgehammer/shovel thing, Brandi, flaming table


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Erik. said:


> Is there anything weirder than tribalism in wrestling?
> 
> All your contributions consist of in this section are shit posts.
> 
> Try harder in life.


you talking about me? Because you used the word tribalism (belonging to a tribe) which is far from what I do. If you've been paying attention to my posts which is what you claim to have done, you'd know I'm just as critical of WWE and AEW. Which from your posts it seems like you just ride AEW's d**k, pot calling the kettle black folks


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I like the match but did not like the flaming table part. Wrestlers go too far to entertain people, I am not a fan of death matches either, it does not belong in wrestling at least not in US.


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

Cody wins lol


----------



## Dirtytoss (Oct 11, 2019)

DrEagles said:


> This. We had a great show and great main event tonight. Amazing what some people here complain about. Get out of your mothers basement and get some fresh air ya haters


I feel the same (>_._>) nice to know someone else that is out there that has a brain


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Alright, guys, lets cut the fighting please, we can all discuss our differences without the insults.

~ Cheers


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

The wasted the flaming table spot on Cody...on a Dynamite 😂 what's worse is that it looked like his back went thru the table and Andrande overshot it 🤣

They should of saved flaming table spot for the next Thunder Rosa vs Brit Baker title match


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Dirtytoss said:


> Why would I post here 🤣 you guys are nothing but cry baby toxic fucks. You get a ppv level match once again on free TV and all u do is bitch and moan this forum is dead and the people that are left are just toxic to the point i wanna wash my eyes with bleach....dis is a wasteland


Except I'm not bitching. I have no problem with what went down on AEW. I'm just pointing out how suspicious your two accounts are.


----------



## Dirtytoss (Oct 11, 2019)

.christopher. said:


> Except I'm not bitching. I have no problem with what went down on AEW. I'm just pointing out how suspicious your two accounts are.


It's 10:28 at night and you're literally playing conspiracy theory instead of just saying WOW cody rhodes just set himself on fire on free TV....Were not the same


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Overbooked and silly.

Entrance with a knife, Managers fight , Brandi in a hood; Tasers, Table spots, laptop spots and the worst finish to a match since the bomb explosion. Andrade didn’t come anywhere near the table and Cody gets a victory immediately after going through a flaming table? Stupid.

Cody’s painfully long heel turn goes yet another week while facing off against a knock off Alberto Del Rio. Yay!


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Dirtytoss said:


> It's 10:28 at night and you're literally playing conspiracy theory instead of just saying WOW cody rhodes just set himself on fire on free TV....Were not the same


Damn right we're not the same, and don't you forget it @DrEagles .


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

This was a typical Cody match.

- overbooked

- interference (his talentless wife this time)

- an entrance that lasted forever

- convoluted and stupid spots

- lolCodywins


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

This thread just proves AEW marks defend anything....Now people are getting A plus for trying even tho its a botch lol


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Cody is one of my favourites even with the botch. Love the long game.


----------



## AlexPizzi (Aug 14, 2021)

Cody has to be concussed after Andrade drove that chair into his head w the knees


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TheFiend666 said:


> This thread just proves AEW marks defend anything....Now people are getting A plus for trying even tho its a botch lol


Many of the AEW superfans defended the bomb explosion, saying things like "DID YA WANT EM TO REALLY SET OFF A BOMB!?" or when Jericho fell onto the mattress (twice) "DID YA REALLY WANNA SEE HIS HEAD BOUNCE OFF THE FLOOR!? 

Not a surprise at this point.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

La Parka said:


> Many of the AEW superfans defended the bomb explosion, saying things like "DID YA WANT EM TO REALLY SET OFF A BOMB!?" or when Jericho fell onto the mattress (twice) "DID YA REALLY WANNA SEE HIS HEAD BOUNCE OFF THE FLOOR!?
> 
> Not a surprise at this point.


Enough. Cat said stop. Please stop.

@Dirtytoss @TheFiend666 same warning. Next off topic or instigatory comment cops punishment 

You were told to stop fighting so do it


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ajmaf625 said:


> It's truly amazing how soft AEW fans are. I guess it comes with time AEW fans will eventually harden up


Nah, the finish was actually pretty cool, dude.

Andrade El Idolo looked strong in defeat since it took 2 individuals and FIRE to beat him tonight.



TheFiend666 said:


> This thread just proves AEW marks defend anything....Now people are getting A plus for trying even tho its a botch lol


Nah, the finish was cool, and they absolutely deserve their props for pulling off that spot tonight.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

I think Cody has bladed in almost every single match that he has had in AEW. It's getting to Ric Flair points of embarrassing hilarity at this point.


----------



## JunglBoi (Nov 30, 2021)

I liked the match. I liked how the crowd was booing on cody as soon as his music started and booed him all throughout the match, and I'd almost swear, by the end, with the flaming table spot, cody Rhodes won back the crowd. 

Also I like andrades ddt he does through the ropes onto the outside apron I wish he did that to cody roads. Cody rodes took some big bumps he gets my respec.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Cody is toying with us ... when everyone stops booing and starts cheering again, he will turn heel ...


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, the finish was actually pretty cool, dude.
> 
> Andrade El Idolo looked strong in defeat since it took 2 individuals and FIRE to beat him tonight.
> 
> ...


Yea I also loved the finish of Andrade being completed flipped over the flaming table and Cody, who won the match going through it! Made Andrade super strong that he took less damage than Cody and still lost.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ajmaf625 said:


> Yea I also loved the finish of Andrade being completed flipped over the flaming table and Cody, who won the match going through it! Made Andrade super strong that he took less damage than Cody and still lost.


Nah, Andrade actually looked strong because Cody needed outside help, a table, and FIRE in order to win. 

You're just frustrated and venting on the fans because Cody got a well-fought victory tonight.

It's strange how you're nitpicking the finish instead of worrying about the well-being of Cody and Andrade (who just went through FIRE), which should matter more here. 

Besides, Cody did the best he could in trying to protect Andrade from the fire anyway.


----------



## JunglBoi (Nov 30, 2021)

Why is arn anderson always falling off stuff


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Andrade actually looked strong because Cody needed outside help, a table, and FIRE in order to win.
> 
> You're just frustrated and venting on the fans because Cody got a well-fought victory tonight.
> 
> ...


dude you know it's okay and normal for people to have differing opinions right? It's not nitpicking, I was enjoying the match a little but the ending was not needed. A flaming table should be used in blood feuds, and if we're going with the well being of the competitors DON'T DO IT?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Andrade actually looked strong because Cody needed outside help, a table, and FIRE in order to win.
> 
> You're just frustrated and venting on the fans because Cody got a well-fought victory tonight.
> 
> ...


Come on man. Cody had flame retardant gel on his back. And was standing up and walking around. It was as safe as falling onto a crash pad for Cody.

The Foley edge fire spot was more dangerous. This spot was incredibly safe by comparison


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Considering the pop he got at the end, if Cody wants to get the crowd back on his side he needs to enter a new phase as "Death Match Legend" Cody Rhodes. I mean he's already willing to blade for a chin lock, so it fits.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

JunglBoi said:


> Why is arn anderson always falling off stuff


Because he’s old, fat, and apparently has bad stability.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Dr. Middy said:


> It wasn't a botch.
> 
> If you looked at Cody's back the entire match, it looked like there was like dead skin flaking off or something. Pretty sure it ended up being wax, which was for the flaming table spot so he didn't end up as hurt by the fire.
> 
> ...


Oh nice. 

Didn't watch his match but it sounds like Cody has resorted to setting himself on fire instead of getting whipped on national TV this time. All in order to get attention and Sympathy. Pathetic


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Catalanotto said:


> Alright, guys, lets cut the fighting please, we can all discuss our differences without the insults.
> 
> ~ Cheers


Aww, but I wanted to shout at an old man and call them a jabronie.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Cody using gel or whatever on his back isn't a big deal (long ago no one would be obsessing over that sort of detail). Clearly Cody was trying to protect Andrade during the table spot. The ending was okay. I can understand anyone not liking it but I try not to dwell on certain details because sometimes things are done for protection. It still was interesting to see done.

I do praise them for trying to do something different and that is my general thought with AEW as a whole every time they attempt anything that is different from what we usually get from any wrestling company today.

Cody probably wishes that they would stay in Atlanta to do shows. I don't know if the location was the reason or the flaming table spot got the fans behind him but he was getting cheered, which of course was different from him getting boo'd elsewhere.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Cody Rhodes is 1 of those guys who could be gone for nearly a year at least, and be missed (greatly) by the wrestling audience since he's a great all-around talent.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

A reverse suplex look always like that.
Cody back hit the fire while Andrade's face did it so of course Andrade is going to be more hurt by it than Cody.

Once again bitching for no reason


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> A reverse suplex look always like that.
> Cody back hit the fire while Andrade's face did it so of course Andrade is going to be more hurt by it than Cody.
> 
> Once again bitching for no reason


Cut it out. People are allowed to have differing opinions. 

This thread is so annoying


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Because he’s old, fat, and apparently has bad stability.


He's only 63. Granted he looks 87 but that's not the point nor is it a nice thing to say, anyway I love Arn Anderson like he's my great great grandfather who I've never met. 

All that aside I thought they were trying to go "drunk Arn" with it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> A reverse suplex look always like that.
> Cody back hit the fire while Andrade's face did it so of course Andrade is going to be more hurt by it than Cody.
> 
> Once again bitching for no reason


Something like that reverse suplex, the Big Ending, or back cracker aren't the type finish you use for thumb tacks or fire.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Something like that reverse suplex, the Big Ending, or back cracker aren't the type finish you use for thumb tacks or fire.


Ehhh you're right but there is exceptions. Like Tracy Williams vs Malcolm bivens (dude from Diamond mine)

Williams had him in the rear naked and he did the back bump into tacks to get Tracy to let him go. Tracy sells cause duh then rises and reapplied the choke before laying back in the tacks til bivens passed out.

It just doesn't work with Fire. Tacks though there's the exception


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Ehhh you're right but there is exceptions. Like Tracy Williams vs Malcolm bivens (dude from Diamond mine)
> 
> Williams had him in the rear naked and he did the back bump into tacks to get Tracy to let him go. Tracy sells cause duh then rises and reapplied the choke before laying back in the tacks til bivens passed out.
> 
> It just doesn't work with Fire. Tacks though there's the exception


Haven't seen that, but definitely sounds like they put a logical way in to make it work. 

Bivens was hurt from the tacks, but had enough adrenaline to reapply and finish off a weakend half out Williams.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

That fucking entrance never gets old, it's hilarious. Never in my life seen such an unwarranted epic entrance. Cody is a must watch right now, for all the wrong reasons but it's a must watch nonetheless. He's trying too hard to get cheered.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Haven't seen that, but definitely sounds like they put a logical way in to make it work.
> 
> Bivens was hurt from the tacks, but had enough adrenaline to reapply and finish off a weakend half out Williams.


No. Sorry, Williams was the choker. Bivens the choke victim. Unfortunately Williams is so God damn boring I skipped to the end. But cause it was creative and not hokey (cough) thumbtack shoe's (cough) i remember it 4 or 5 years later


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> No. Sorry, Williams was the choker. Bivens the choke victim. Unfortunately Williams is so God damn boring I skipped to the end. But cause it was creative and not hokey (cough) thumbtack shoe's (cough) i remember it 4 or 5 years later


 it be like that


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

The match was what it was, but why not save it for Winter is Coming or a PPV? Seems a little needless for a regular Wednesday night.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I thought it was an absolutely spectacular performance by both Cody Rhodes and Brandi.

Seeing what Cody is willing to put himself through for the fans and how fantastic Brandi looks so soon after giving birth makes me proud to call myself a follower of The Nightmare Family.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

RunaroundMan said:


> The match was what it was, but why not save it for Winter is Coming or a PPV? Seems a little needless for a regular Wednesday night.


Anything to get Cody over. Table on fire today; thrown off the side of a building during Winter is Coming


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Get fucked. Seriously, you fucking melts bitching get fucked.

Cody is allowed to win a fucking match.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

It was some of the most over produced garbage I have ever seen in a wrestling match. Cody needs to hit a quota of as many wrestling tropes he can in every single match he's in. It's a problem AEW has in almost every match. Being able to do the most things in the ring does not make someone good, especially when it's the stuff Cody and Andrade did on Dynamite..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The match was a visual illustration of everything that's been said about Cody since the beginning of the year. The tone deafness is astounding at this point. Good thing it was only Andrade this time instead of a talent I actually cared about.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Get fucked. Seriously, you fucking melts bitching get fucked.
> 
> Cody is allowed to win a fucking match.


And people are allowed to hate it. For fuck sake.


----------



## sonnyleesmith (Apr 3, 2018)

I enjoyed it. Andrade is really coming into his own, but I do wish he would’ve gone over. There’s a part of me (albeit a wishful part) that hopes this Cody situation is a slow ass burn for a heel turn with him being this complete out of touch guy who thinks the crowd loves him. 

Doubt it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Slick- (Oct 21, 2021)

They really, really, reeeally should turn Cody heel. That would be awesome and he could be huge as a heel. Please avoid a Cena/Roman situation that goes on for years.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ajmaf625 said:


> Welp Cody and Andrade were having an okay match that started with Arn falling off the entrance ramp and ended with the unfortunate return of Brandi to assist Cody in beating Andrade. Everyone on twitter was pointing out Codys back peeling thinking it was just sunburn come to find out it was some sort of gel to protect from the burns. And to top it all off Cody got more of the table than Andrade, but Cody miraculously won....shocker. Whats everyones thoughts? Was anyone happy with that ending?


lol, it was a fine and fun match

please don't tell me people are gonna accuse Cody of now burying that hot prospect 'Vanilla Idolo'

edit> also, anybody not thinking this is all planned and leading to a heel turn, I want to live in your world


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

That may have not been the actual heel turn, but that was definitely a heel tactic. Everyone seems to hate Cody, but more people hate Cody and Brandi together on-screen... although people love a flaming table spot... 

Great match and kudos to both guys for capping off a "just there" show (Soho vs Statlander excluded)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Garty said:


> That may have not been the actual heel turn, but that was definitely a heel tactic. Everyone seems to hate Cody, but more people hate Cody and Brandi together on-screen... although people love a flaming table spot...
> 
> Great match and kudos to both guys for capping off a "just there" show (Soho vs Statlander excluded)


cody paired with brandi will never be a face duo

peeps need to see whats coming - the way she was like ‘put him through the table’ - pure evil


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Get fucked. Seriously, you fucking melts bitching get fucked.
> 
> Cody is allowed to win a fucking match.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Is it head scratching the people in this thread trying to make excuses for this have had accounts for years and hardly ever posted until now? 🤣


Look at when they were created. 


This shouldn't surprise you.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Sherlok4 said:


> Same as the Revolution incident, don't tease that the ring is going to explode if all you are going to do is sparklers at the end
> 
> They never learn


Okay but when did they tease a burning a table spot?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Given the Golden Shovel reference last night I'm amazed that people still think that he's tone deaf. He knows what people think and he's playing on it beautifully.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, it was a fine and fun match
> 
> please don't tell me people are gonna accuse Cody of now burying that hot prospect 'Vanilla Idolo'
> 
> edit> also, anybody not thinking this is all planned and leading to a heel turn, I want to live in your world


How many goddamn years does it take for the slow burn to take effect? You’re well over a goddamn year saying this shit.

Keep repeating it long enough, and sure, he’ll turn heel. It’s wrestling, doesn’t mean any of this is some elaborate Cody plan. You and I both know Cody is not a good enough storyteller to think like that. Kenny Omega? I’d believe it. Cody? No way in hell…


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

I like how him doing the whole "can't be champ" thing has blinded people to how this dude is on Triple H type shit right now. Idiots and their dumb console warring 2 scripted fighting companies and billionaires. He's booking himself to be that Hogan, Austin, Rock, Cena, Reigns type where even if he doesn't have the title he's still basically the main character of the company and always overcomes the odds and ultimately wins the feud. 

The irony of him smashing that throne with a sledgehammer a couple of years ago.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

JC00 said:


> I like how him doing the whole "can't be champ" thing has blinded people to how this dude is on Triple H type shit right now. Idiots and their dumb console warring 2 scripted fighting companies and billionaires. He's booking himself to be that Hogan, Austin, Rock, Cena, Reigns type where even if he doesn't have the title he's still basically the main character of the company and always overcomes the odds and ultimately wins the feud.
> 
> The irony of him smashing that throne with a sledgehammer a couple of years ago.


Someone who gets it.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Just saw it. What a dumb unnecessary finish to the match. Who the hell is booking these matches? Everything is so indy. No, they couldn't just powerbomb him through the table. Cody wanted to make sure he got a little burned too for sympathy points....how cute.



Forum Dud said:


> I thought it was an absolutely spectacular performance by both Cody Rhodes and Brandi.
> 
> Seeing what Cody is willing to put himself through for the fans and how fantastic Brandi looks so soon after giving birth makes me proud to call myself a follower of The Nightmare Family.


Nice try Cody.

LOL at you doing this all for the fans. You getting whipped on national TV and getting lit on fire was as much of a cry for attention as the crazy looking neck tattoo you decided to brand yourself with. Good wrestler who needs every bell and whistle just to be an upper mid carder.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Kenny Omega can’t come back soon enough to put Cody back in his lane..


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Forum Dud said:


> Given the Golden Shovel reference last night I'm amazed that people still think that he's tone deaf. He knows what people think and he's playing on it beautifully.


Him pulling out that shovel and then having that finish, he is absolutely tone deaf.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TheDraw said:


> Just saw it. What a dumb unnecessary finish to the match. Who the hell is booking these matches? Everything is so indy. No, they couldn't just
> 
> 
> Nice try Cody.
> ...


Seriously: imagine a company wasting this many smoke and mirror tricks on a guy for him only to be an upper midcard act that the fans are throwing serious XPac heat his way.

As I said in November 2019, anyone getting this much time and effort is going to be over to an extent. What could Jungle Boy do with this much central character focus? What could HIS OWN GODDAMN BROTHER do with this much effort and attention? What could a Pac do? Or a Brian Cage? Or anyone else?

Cody gets the pick of the litter when it comes to character-building extras, and Cody could only lift himself to upper midcard with full creative freedom.

Vince was right about this piece of shit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> How many goddamn years does it take for the slow burn to take effect? You’re well over a goddamn year saying this shit.
> 
> Keep repeating it long enough, and sure, he’ll turn heel. It’s wrestling, doesn’t mean any of this is some elaborate Cody plan. You and I both know Cody is not a good enough storyteller to think like that. Kenny Omega? I’d believe it. Cody? No way in hell…


how long did it take hangman to win the title?

that is the minimum we'll wait for the heel turn - and I am counting day 1 as the American American gimmick

besides, i think you undersell Cody's longfrom storytelling - he is a fan of the right media and was doing BTE a long time with the guys / he has the same mindset in some ways

time will prove one of us right and one of us wrong


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

TheDraw said:


> Just saw it. What a dumb unnecessary finish to the match. Who the hell is booking these matches? Everything is so indy. No, they couldn't just powerbomb him through the table. Cody wanted to make sure he got a little burned too for sympathy points....how cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will one day see the light my child and appreciate everything Cody has done to enhance your viewing experience over the last 15 years.

Then I will be proud to call you a fellow follower of The Nightmare Family.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Are we not ruling out that Brandi has been inseminated by the seed of Black to interfere in the match and set the table on fire in some sort of ritual.

That is how they are going to progress this angle right?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

JC00 said:


> Him pulling out that shovel and then having that finish, he is absolutely tone deaf.


They're building. There has to be an end game to this and we know the end game isn't a title shot as a baby face after he rather unselfishly ruled himself out of being a World Champion.

People are giving Cody and TK the reaction they want and they don't even realise it.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Seriously: imagine a company wasting this many smoke and mirror tricks on a guy for him only to be an upper midcard act that the fans are throwing serious XPac heat his way.
> 
> As I said in November 2019, anyone getting this much time and effort is going to be over to an extent. What could Jungle Boy do with this much central character focus? What could HIS OWN GODDAMN BROTHER do with this much effort and attention? What could a Pac do? Or a Brian Cage? Or anyone else?
> 
> ...


You may be being generous by calling him a upper mid-card act. Getting this level of go away heat means the crowd doesn't even want you near the stars. At least when Cena got the mixed reactions, he had the merch sales and out of the ring popularity to justify keeping him around the main event/upper mid-card. I told everyone that if Cody ruined Black that he had nuclear heat from me and that is exactly what that twat did. The aura the Black had in his first match with Cody has been fading ever since. Now we are in the WWE territory of endless rehash matches. Andrade vs Cody, Cody vs Black, Cody/Pac vs Black/Andrade, and Penta/Cody/Pac/Fenix vs Black/Andrade/FTR. All the while, we have to wait to get the actual feud worth telling, Black vs Pac.

Cody's biggest issue isn't even his ego. It is that his stories feel so disconnected from the rest of the show. They are produced differently, the matches are structured differently, and they include to many smoke and mirrors. People complain that the Bucks no DQ matches are just spot fests, but at least you know that their matches will be fast paced car crashes, no selling and all. Cody's no-DQs have such unnecessary spots that don't fit in at all. I have problems with HHH as much as the next guy, but why the fuck did I need to see Cody pull out a golden shovel? Who asked for that?


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

It wouldn't of been a Cody match without Brandy getting involved somehow. They're already heels without the heel turn.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Cody takes the full force of the fall through the table of fire yet somehow has enough energy to pin the guy who completely missed it. Such terrible logic.


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

That was a really good match. It doesnt bother me that they didnt hit the table perfetcly at the end.
It cracked me up that they were both on fire during the pin.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

bdon said:


> Seriously: imagine a company wasting this many smoke and mirror tricks on a guy for him only to be an upper midcard act that the fans are throwing serious XPac heat his way.
> 
> As I said in November 2019, anyone getting this much time and effort is going to be over to an extent. What could Jungle Boy do with this much central character focus? What could HIS OWN GODDAMN BROTHER do with this much effort and attention? What could a Pac do? Or a Brian Cage? Or anyone else?
> 
> ...


I’ll just say fork Cory. No, really, fork him. You were right from the start about this bleach blonde forker.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Charzhino said:


> Cody takes the full force of the fall through the table of fire yet somehow has enough energy to pin the guy who completely missed it. Such terrible logic.


It would have been irresponsible not to protect Andrades face from the fire.

Does beg the question why they couldn't have used a different move mind.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*He beats Malakai by doing CrossRhodes on himself through a table, now he beats Andrade by using a reverse suplex and putting himself through a FLAMING table. But we keep being told he's putting everyone over.*


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

It was awesome


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

I can’t tell who I hate more, Cody or Jericho. Both so different yet so easily hated.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Cool spot but it wasn't executed well, and why give that away on a random Dynamite to a feud no one cares about?


----------



## BabaYaga (Sep 14, 2021)

Cody Rhodes Is Homelander 🤣 I don’t see how some people don’t get it. He is a heel who perceives himself to be a babyface. If you do not understand Cody Rhodes character, go watch The Boys and watch the Homelander character.

Cody is being a master manipulator right now. His theatrics, his over the top entrance and doing spots like this is to add fuel to the fire. To make it look like he wants the accolation as a babyface when it’s all leading to him to eventually snap like Homelander did in the tv show.

Cody is simply a heel who is perceiving himself to be a babyface and a hero that no one has asked for or wants him to be and eventually the character is going to snap on the crowd and I can’t wait for it! I think it’s low key one of the best characters that has been done in a while if you truly understand what the character is meant to be.

once again, long story short, he’s a heel perceiving himself to be the babyface and by doing more heroic things it’s to make the crowd hate him even more for it so that once he snaps he’s gonna fucking snap.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

BabaYaga said:


> Cody Rhodes Is Homelander 🤣 I don’t see how some people don’t get it. He is a heel who perceives himself to be a babyface. If you do not understand Cody Rhodes character, go watch The Boys and watch the Homelander character.
> 
> Cody is being a master manipulator right now. His theatrics, his over the top entrance and doing spots like this is to add fuel to the fire. To make it look like he wants the accolation as a babyface when it’s all leading to him to eventually snap like Homelander did in the tv show.
> 
> ...


Does that make QT Marshall The Deep?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bigger entourage and even more fireworks.
Big Cody billboards at every show.
'I love you people!', Eric Bischoff style.
Special 'at home with the Rhodes' segments where they make a point of how much bigger and better their house is than yours.

Embrace it Cody, this is your career salvation and the biggest heel gimmick in years if you do it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> He's only 63. Granted he looks 87 but that's not the point nor is it a nice thing to say, anyway I love Arn Anderson like he's my great great grandfather who I've never met.
> 
> All that aside I thought they were trying to go "drunk Arn" with it.



63 years old but he has had nerve issues throughout his body since his late-30s, which forced him to retire. Your body doesn't naturally get more functional with age and his body is years older than he is.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Putting Cody's ego and wrestling-blood flowing through his veins aside, what do guys really want him to do? If your answer is "go away", I hate to tell you, that's not going to happen. He's an EVP first and a performer second. You same guys are always complaining about nobodies like Janela, Kiss and Stunt milking TK for money to do nothing, but you want Cody to do the same? With the amount of money he's making?! Unless he quits, or asks for a release, he's not going anywhere. So, we're stuck with him, like it or not.

Yes, he's buried guys and been near the top of the card for most of his AEW run, but he also has to do something other than chase a World Title. He can beat guys who should, or could be future world champions, but that's their advantage over Cody. They can, he can't. Will that stipulation ever be dropped? Who knows, but three years in, it's still been adhered to.

If last night was finally the end of the beginning of his heel turn, let it play out. We'll either see him get his ass beat by the faces, or he continues to bury them but now, being a true heel. He can still be his narcissistic self, doing what he wants, but the fans will take greater pleasure in seeing him get his ass kicked when it does happen. I'm sure he'll still have the "go away" heat regardless, but at least we will see him as his true self, rather than the baby-face persona he's desperately holding trying to hold onto currently.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Bigger entourage and even more fireworks.
> Big Cody billboards at every show.
> 'I love you people!', Eric Bischoff style.
> Special 'at home with the Rhodes' segments where they make a point of how much bigger and better their house is than yours.
> ...




Mick Foley was notorious for getting cheap pops from mentioning the town they were in. It eventually just became an intentional running gag. Cody should just go all out and do the same.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Have into account that, though Homelander is hated and despised by those who really know him and the audience of the series, he’s a beloved hero just as the rest of The Seven.


----------



## GohanX (Sep 15, 2021)

mazzah20 said:


> Are we not ruling out that Brandi has been inseminated by the seed of Black to interfere in the match and set the table on fire in some sort of ritual.


Maybe AEW could use writers and Mazzah20 should be the first one they hire.


----------



## -Slick- (Oct 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> cody paired with brandi will never be a face duo
> 
> peeps need to see whats coming - the way she was like ‘put him through the table’ - pure evil


Ok, just saw the match. I belive you. It feels better now


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> 63 years old but he has had nerve issues throughout his body since his late-30s, which forced him to retire. Your body doesn't naturally get more functional with age and his body is years older than he is.


You clearly ignored the joke part of my post.

You can also bet that if in reality Arn was having that level of difficulty getting around they wouldn't be making light of it on TV.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Like I said in the live thread; It´s a desperate attempt to get people to like him - And it´s not working.
Some people may like the spot, but that doesn´t mean they´ll cheer Cody if he wrestles a "normal" match


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

In a show where you have main event talent like Punk and Bryan, why is Cody main eventing?

On a side note, that fall that Arn took looked nasty. It looked like he landed on the lumbar area of his lower back.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

yeahright2 said:


> Like I said in the live thread; It´s a desperate attempt to get people to like him - And it´s not working.
> Some people may like the spot, but that doesn´t mean they´ll cheer Cody if he wrestles a "normal" match


Him being the good guy, is now the perception for people to believe, but this was a heel tactic through and through. Why can't he be cheered for the spot? Doesn't mean you automatically have to like him. This is the same mantra The Dudley Boys used throughout their ECW run.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Garty said:


> Him being the good guy, is now the perception for people to believe, but this was a heel tactic through and through. Why can't he be cheered for the spot? Doesn't mean you automatically have to like him. This is the same mantra The Dudley Boys used throughout their ECW run.


The difference between Cody and the Dudleys are in my post. People loved to hate the Dudleys because they did a good job. On the other hand, they just want Cody, and especially Brandi to go away.
Good guys use heel tactics all the time, it´s the new thing. In WWE, Hardy used a kneebrace to the head to win a title just last year, and the Mysterio/Rollins feud had the entire Mysterio family beat up a tied, helpless heel stooge.
There´s still a clear difference between faces and heels in promos and outside matches, but in the match itself, the lines have blurred.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> . *On the other hand, they just want Cody, and especially Brandi to go away.*


you really are just speaking for yourself and some lone voices on here

i and many others always liked the Cody / Brandi duo - his heat is far from xpac heat


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you really are just speaking for yourself and some lone voices on here
> 
> i and many others always like the Cody / Brandi duo


I like Cody and Brandi, too, but I think the majority want them to genuinely fade away. That's why their act is so fun to me.


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

i like cody ok but not a fan of chair shots .. blading .. or the tacks or fire or any of that shit where they end up scarred or with brain damage .. i think cody has enough talent to just wrestle and tell a story without all the stupid gimmick shit .. but that tattoo is awful so maybe he has already had too many concussions to do anything subtle ever again


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you really are just speaking for yourself and some lone voices on here
> 
> i and many others always liked the Cody / Brandi duo - his heat is far from xpac heat


It´s not just myself and some lone voices here, even if you try to convince yourself and a small part of the fans.. Listen to the audience. Cody getting booed by the hardcore AEW fanbase should tell you everything you need to know.
And you know I´ve always said Cody is a good talent -Just not as good as he think he is.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

yeahright2 said:


> The difference between Cody and the Dudleys are in my post. *People loved to hate the Dudleys because they did a good job.* On the other hand, they just want Cody, and especially Brandi to go away.
> Good guys use heel tactics all the time, it´s the new thing. In WWE, Hardy used a kneebrace to the head to win a title just last year, and the Mysterio/Rollins feud had the entire Mysterio family beat up a tied, helpless heel stooge.
> There´s still a clear difference between faces and heels in promos and outside matches, but in the match itself, the lines have blurred.


True, but when they were true heels, they were fuckin' heels. I was there, I know.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Garty said:


> True, but when they were true heels, they were fuckin' heels. I was there, I know.


Yep. They were great at what they did. Bubba can start a riot just by cursing at the audience


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> It´s not just myself and some lone voices here, even if you try to convince yourself and a small part of the fans.. Listen to the audience. Cody getting booed by the hardcore AEW fanbase should tell you everything you need to know.
> And you know I´ve always said Cody is a good talent -Just not as good as he think he is.


it depends if you think its boos by design or boos by happenstance

i 100% think its boos by design - and even if happenstance, it is in no way 'go away' heat

i think you guys underestimate how beloved Cody is by the AEW fanbase


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it depends if you think its boos by design or boos by happenstance
> 
> i 100% think its boos by design - and even if happenstance, it is in no way 'go away' heat
> 
> i think you guys underestimate how beloved Cody is by the AEW fanbase


And I think you guys overestimate how hated he is by the remaining AEW fanbase, and the viewers at home.. So let´s leave it there, and agree to disagree


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> And I think you guys overestimate how hated he is by the remaining AEW fanbase, and the viewers at home.. So let´s leave it there, and agree to disagree


ha! guess the ratings will tell us how the haters turned the channel in droves during this match then


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

BabaYaga said:


> Cody Rhodes Is Homelander 🤣 I don’t see how some people don’t get it. He is a heel who perceives himself to be a babyface. If you do not understand Cody Rhodes character, go watch The Boys and watch the Homelander character.
> 
> Cody is being a master manipulator right now. His theatrics, his over the top entrance and doing spots like this is to add fuel to the fire. To make it look like he wants the accolation as a babyface when it’s all leading to him to eventually snap like Homelander did in the tv show.
> 
> ...


Sure he is trying to be Homelander, but there is one key difference. On The Boys we see Homelander when he is away from the spotlight/crowds. We see him be a massive asshole villain. In public Homelander was cheered and praised as a hero. In private, he was psycho with mommy issues. We saw all of that play out on screen. With Cody, we only see him trying to play up to the crowd. We are missing the story pieces necessary to show him being or turning heel. Even the behind the scenes stuff on his reality show make him come off as a guy who is desperate for people to see him as a face.

I also wouldn't be shocked if Cody is jealous that "The Cleaner" Kenny Omega is canon on The Boys. Lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how long did it take hangman to win the title?
> 
> that is the minimum we'll wait for the heel turn - and I am counting day 1 as the American American gimmick
> 
> ...


Oh, so you’re going to say he didn’t start a heel turn until the DoN vs Ogogo? But you and so many others were claiming it was a slow burn heel turn when he was TNT fucking champion.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> Sure he is trying to be Homelander, but there is one key difference. On The Boys we see Homelander when he is away from the spotlight/crowds. We see him be a massive asshole villain. In public Homelander was cheered and praised as a hero. In private, he was psycho with mommy issues. We saw all of that play out on screen. With Cody, we only see him trying to play up to the crowd. We are missing the story pieces necessary to show him being or turning heel. Even the behind the scenes stuff on his reality show make him come off as a guy who is desperate for people to see him as a face.
> 
> I also wouldn't be shocked if Cody is jealous that "The Cleaner" Kenny Omega is canon on The Boys. Lol
> 
> View attachment 112673





Whoanma said:


> Have into account that, though Homelander is hated and despised by those who really know him and the audience of the series, he’s a beloved hero just as the rest of The Seven.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Oh, so you’re going to say he didn’t start a heel turn until the DoN vs Ogogo? But you and so many others were claiming it was a slow burn heel turn when he was TNT fucking champion.


well, that was when it became overt

i don‘t remember any shenanigans during the tnt reign

but if you want, count from his jericho title match where he said he’d never wrestle for the title again - as that is when the story started


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Whoanma said:


> I’ll just say fork Cory. No, really, fork him. You were right from the start about this bleach blonde forker.
> View attachment 112662


Thank you. Lol



Prized Fighter said:


> Sure he is trying to be Homelander, but there is one key difference. On The Boys we see Homelander when he is away from the spotlight/crowds. We see him be a massive asshole villain. In public Homelander was cheered and praised as a hero. In private, he was psycho with mommy issues. We saw all of that play out on screen. With Cody, we only see him trying to play up to the crowd. We are missing the story pieces necessary to show him being or turning heel. Even the behind the scenes stuff on his reality show make him come off as a guy who is desperate for people to see him as a face.
> 
> I also wouldn't be shocked if Cody is jealous that "The Cleaner" Kenny Omega is canon on The Boys. Lol
> 
> View attachment 112673


I did not realize he had that shirt on. I’m going to have to rewatch the show.

And we ALL know it burns him up that it is KENNY, of all people involved in wrestling, getting the shout on The Boys.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, that was when it became overt
> 
> i don‘t remember any shenanigans during the tnt reign
> 
> but if you want, count from his jericho title match where he said he’d never wrestle for the title again - as that is when the story started


Cool. If that is where we are going to count it, then I’m willing to give you the same timeframe as Page’s run.

So, it took Page 25 months to become champion from his loss to Jericho. I’ll even give him Double or Nothing 2019, so we’ll say 29 months.

Cody is at 24 months right now, so we shall see.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Cool. If that is where we are going to count it, then I’m willing to give you the same timeframe as Page’s run.
> 
> So, it took Page 25 months to become champion from his loss to Jericho. I’ll even give him Double or Nothing 2019, so we’ll say 29 months.
> 
> Cody is at 24 months right now, so we shall see.


i think that’s fair / i am 100% confident he is turning in that period

in fact, put my marker down for him taking the champ off hangman


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think that’s fair / i am 100% confident he is turning in that period
> 
> in fact, put my marker down for him taking the champ off hangman


So that he can prove he isn’t HHH by dropping the title to Punk, right? Lmao

And for the record, I did say Page really needs Cody’s over the top bullshit to make him a worthwhile champion. He’s being routinely outclassed by Bryan, and the man behind Adam Page the character, his insecurities are really showing as champ. Comes off like a guy playing confident…


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> So that he can prove he isn’t HHH by dropping the title to Punk, right? Lmao
> 
> And for the record, I did say Page really needs Cody’s over the top bullshit to make him a worthwhile champion. He’s being routinely outclassed by Bryan, and the man behind Adam Page the character, his insecurities are really showing as champ. Comes off like a guy playing confident…


page’ll take another 2 years to be comfortable in a top role

i think of him like jericho as undisputed champ a bit - maybe not ready, and will need bigger characters around him to carry some of the load

but the guy will get there - we’ll still see a lot of adam page yet


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> page’ll take another 2 years to be comfortable in a top role
> 
> i think of him like jericho as undisputed champ a bit - maybe not ready, and will need bigger characters around him to carry some of the load
> 
> but the guy will get there - we’ll still see a lot of adam page yet


I have no clue what Jericho was like as anything in WWE. Lmao


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I have no clue what Jericho was like as anything in WWE. Lmao


lol, fair enough

overshadowed and not yet confident - when he first won the championship


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Thank you. Lol
> 
> 
> I did not realize he had that shirt on. I’m going to have to rewatch the show.
> ...


My favorite part is that even in a world with actual super heros who are overly commercialized and treated as giant marketing brands, which is Vince's wet dream, Kenny is still one of the biggest names in wrestling. Lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

That was strike number 3 for Cody with me.

'american hero' Go fuck youself.
'I will not turn' you're a motherfucking mmoron
'random botched burned table spot' YOU FUCKING MORON YOU RUINED IT FOREVER, PLZ RETIRE.

I really hope the IDIOT retires as soon as possible. He's so so stupid. So stupid.

That table spot was stupid, botched, unnecessary, just utterly useless crap fuck Cody and fuck TK for letting him do it. He really has become WOAT TV.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, fair enough
> 
> overshadowed and not yet confident - when he first won the championship


To be fair to him Vince told him in canteen the day of the PPV whilst making a joke about business being down. He was probably still thinking WTF is happening.


----------



## oldtimer24 (Jun 2, 2021)

I thought he either had a bad pealing sunburn or some kind of back fungus, Put when they lit up the table , a ping went off in my head. It's a sauve that makes you flame retardant. It didn't work completely he did catch a little on fire , but Andre help put out the fire . so maybe a few minor burns


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Good thread

10/10 - would read again

screenshotted and favourited 

screenshot printed and hung on fridge


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

He did it with Black and now he did with Andrade. He's the one landing on the table, and this time a burning table. 🤣
Hasn't anyone told him how stupid it looks yet?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Good thread
> 
> 10/10 - would read again
> 
> ...


All threads about Cody are good threads.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> All threads about Cody are good threads.


Agreed


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Another good one @Forum Dud


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> To be fair to him Vince told him in canteen the day of the PPV whilst making a joke about business being down. He was probably still thinking WTF is happening.


Yeah, that is fair

but his reign afterwards was not filled with confidence.

wasn’t he overshadowed by rock, scsa, hhh and even stephanie

he turned into her lackey, right? I didn’t watch at the time, i only read his book about it


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> My favorite part is that even in a world with actual super heros who are overly commercialized and treated as giant marketing brands, which is Vince's wet dream, Kenny is still one of the biggest names in wrestling. Lol


Wow, you’re really onto something with that analysis. Had not considered that angle.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If you keep saying it eventually you'll likely be right about Cody turning heel. Though Cena used to allude to how some of the crowd didn't like him and he wasn't above doing dick moves. Truth is Cody wants to be a face and isn't aiming to get booed, but if he plays into it at least he can claim he's fake leading folk on. It's not like in story he's coming off as a heel.

QT turned his students against him, Ogogo was one of those turned students, Malakai was fucking with him because reasons, and he's feuding with Andrade because sometimes Malakai gives Andrade money or something. None of that screams he's turning heel.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

You could absolutely one hundred percent see that table was WAY too near for them to pull off what they were going for. Could the wife not have realized this and moved it??

To be honest I don't know what was worse - How badly wrong that spot went (a brilliant on the fly call following the botch would have been for Andrade to steal the pin on the guy who just went through a table that was on fire) or that Brandi interfered in the fucking match for no reason whatsoever in what looked like a heel turn, but once again... Was not.

Actually, Cody hugging T Pain might have been up there with those moments too. I always find it so, so funny when babyfaces go to these pathetically desperate lengths to try and get a positive reaction out of the crowd. The old Cena trick.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Gn1212 said:


> He did it with Black and now he did with Andrade. He's the one landing on the table, and this time a burning table. 🤣
> Hasn't anyone told him how stupid it looks yet?


He protected Andrade's face from fire which was the correct thing to do.

The absolute correct thing to do would have been to use a different move.

But where's the fun in that? People wouldn't have as much to moan about when it comes to Cody.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

His signatures aren't fit for going through shit


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

oldtimer24 said:


> I thought he either had a bad pealing sunburn or some kind of back fungus, Put when they lit up the table , a ping went off in my head. It's a sauve that makes you flame retardant. It didn't work completely he did catch a little on fire , but Andre help put out the fire . so maybe a few minor burns


Nah it's his skin peeling from the sores due to carrying the responsibility and weight of the world on his shoulders ever since he cured racism....but at a cost to his body.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> I think Cody has bladed in almost every single match that he has had in AEW. It's getting to Ric Flair points of embarrassing hilarity at this point.


Well as a lot of garbage wrestlers have shown through the years: If you can't tell a good story with in ring psychology you can always resort to blading and let the blood fool people into thinking it's a good match. Sound like this has every bit of Cody's usual MO (interference? Check. Self indulgent spots? Check) so not looking forward to seeing it. Least this should end this shitty feud, I wonder who will be burdened with working with Cody next?


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Should have done an air raid crash


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

SevenStarSplash said:


> Nah it's his skin peeling from the sores due to carrying the responsibility and weight of the world on his shoulders ever since he cured racism....but at a cost to his body.


The world can't heal unless Cody peels. Bless him.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Cody peeling made me think of this


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Another overbooked over dramatic cody match with a stupid ass spot and the wrong person winning. Cody is the worse thing in AEW and thats saying a lot considering the young bucks are employed.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok have the table, whatever. Did it require fire? Absolute garbage wrestling bullshit. Putting a hat on a hat

I know what I'll do, I'll set this table on fire and burn my husband. Car crash TV at its finest.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I just watched Cody/Andrade...Edge/Lita/Foley did it better but props to both guys for going through with a spot like that even though the match/feud didn't call for it. Andrade was so sweaty during that match too.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I for one welcome garbage hardcore on my wrestling television show.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> Someone who gets it.


Nah, he really doesn't.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I kind of hated the golden shovel/sledgehammer thing, but it looks like it ultimately led to a true Cody heel turn, so it balanced out.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> Seriously: imagine a company wasting this many smoke and mirror tricks on a guy for him only to be an upper midcard act that the fans are throwing serious XPac heat his way.
> 
> As I said in November 2019, anyone getting this much time and effort is going to be over to an extent. What could Jungle Boy do with this much central character focus? What could HIS OWN GODDAMN BROTHER do with this much effort and attention? What could a Pac do? Or a Brian Cage? Or anyone else?
> 
> ...


Oh, grow up already. Your exaggerated gimmick isn't funny.

How dare you assume that Cody Rhodes is "nothing more than an upper-midcarder" when he's even more charismatic than Brian Cage, Pac (as much as I love him), and Jungle Boy (as over as he is atm).

Vince being WRONG about Cody is a BIG reason why this company is even around now.

If that out-of-touch geezer decided to push Cody Rhodes in WWE back then, I highly doubt that you'd even be ranting/ complaining about the usage of Jungle Boy or Brian Cage in AEW now. You should be grateful that Cody even exists to grace everyone else with his talent.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

In the words of the SmarkBusters,

Fuck Cody Rhodes 🖕🖕


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

How about people respect him instead for killing himself for the entertainment of the fans + protecting his opponent. He could land that move right in his sleep but he didnt want the table burning idolos eyes out.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stylebender said:


> How about people respect him instead for killing himself for the entertainment of the fans + protecting his opponent. He could land that move right in his sleep but he didnt want the table burning idolos eyes out.


Then do something else


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

delete


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Stylebender said:


> How about people respect him instead for killing himself for the entertainment of the fans + protecting his opponent. He could land that move right in his sleep but he didnt want the table burning idolos eyes out.


There isn't a whole lot to respect. The match was a nonsensical mess and the finish was sloppy and looked terrible. 

If you see two guys fighting in the UFC and one of them bangs his own head against the cage repeatedly until hes knocked out do you respect them? Simply attempting a flaming table spot is not worthy of respect, the important thing is how it plays out.

In the end the table spot is wasted on a match that nobody cared about and had a guy win the match immediately after going through a flaming table and having his opponent miss the table completely.


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

Gn1212 said:


> He did it with Black and now he did with Andrade. He's the one landing on the table, and this time a burning table. 🤣
> Hasn't anyone told him how stupid it looks yet?


Cody is like Popeye, but with tables instead of spinach


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

I thought that was pretty obvious from when it was made visible. Surprised everyone was questioning it. Having seen it early it really killed the finish because it was quite obvious that it was going to happen


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cody doesn't know how to do anything right, so no.

Fuck Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

It looked like if Brandi was Andrade's valet/manager helping him damaging Cody


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> I thought that was pretty obvious from when it was made visible. Surprised everyone was questioning it. Having seen it early it really killed the finish because it was quite obvious that it was going to happen


Oh yeah, so obvious. Gimme a break.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Cody doesn't know how to do anything right, so no.
> 
> Fuck Cody Rhodes.


Nah, Cody Rhodes is honestly a great all-around talent, and he does know how to do something right for sure considering the fact that he helped BUILD this company that you watch atm.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Stylebender said:


> How about people respect him instead for killing himself for the entertainment of the fans + protecting his opponent. He could land that move right in his sleep but he didnt want the table burning idolos eyes out.


Don’t be stupid and don’t do it then. A veteran should know better but the guy is a legit moron.
This wasn’t a blood feud that needed a burning table. 
Penta vs Cody’s 2 weeks story was more heated than Andrade/Cody.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Cody Rhodes is honestly a great all-around talent, and he does know how to do something right for sure considering the fact that he helped BUILD this company that you watch atm.


I don't give a fuck what he helped build, the guy is awful in every way.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

The hate for Cody is strong.
I agree Cody shouldn’t have won after taking the brunt of the fall. But c’mon mates.
Remember a few years back when everyone hated lebron after the decision. He was blamed for everything. In the wrestling bubble, the same is happening to Cody. There is literally nothing he could do that would stop some people hating on him ATM. Even if he turns heel some will find a way to hate. It is just the world we live in.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i'm still in stitches that a hardman with a glock fell down a hole hahahaha


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

In my opinion:

1 - Andrade sucks, so Cody was very generous with an ending like that. For me he would win with a disaster kick and that's it.

2 - Every time Cody wins a match, someone on this site creates a thread crying. It must be horrible to hate the face of the company.

3 - The flaming table spot was awful. It looked like Andrade didn't even touch the table.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Don’t be stupid and don’t do it then. A veteran should know better but the guy is a legit moron.
> This wasn’t a blood feud that needed a burning table.
> Penta vs Cody’s 2 weeks story was more heated than Andrade/Cody.



The worst thing is Cody and Penta are now friends that’s WWE bad


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Not even going thru a flaming table can get Cody any babyface credibility.

Facts are he’s a generic WWE mid to low card act trying to be the John Cena of AEW. AEW fans at shows see right thru it and give him XPac heat. This situation is not redeemable

It’s a joke how much Black has cooled off and Andrade going nowhere due to their associations with Cody


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> Not even going thru a flaming table can get Cody any babyface credibility.
> 
> Facts are he’s a generic WWE mid to low card act trying to be the John Cena of AEW. AEW fans at shows see right thru it and give him XPac heat. This situation is not redeemable
> 
> It’s a joke how much Black has cooled off and Andrade going nowhere due to their associations with Cody


Honestly thought Black was destined for great things the mystique and the promos , AEW have missed a trick here , TK needs to put his foot down, AEW generally listens to the fans, and even if Cody turns heel he’s killed 4 potential stars in Archer, Black, Andrade and Ogogo


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I don't give a fuck what he helped build, the guy is awful in every way.


Nah, Cody Rhodes is a pretty good talent in every single way. Be grateful that he helped build up a show that you watch weekly.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

You recall how when Nick Gage had the Pizza cutter that they had the Pizza Hut ad on PIP. They should have had Burger King for this one. Missed opportunity.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is a heel tweet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466596651162759170


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Brandi has said on their show that she wants to be a heel but Cody was suggesting the opposite for her.

Clearly people love to talk about Cody, love or hate. Perhaps that is why he doesn't worry about the face/heel thing. People are taking about him regardless. Plus the guy still gets a face reaction in some places apparently.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Andrade deserves better than losing constantly, but I think I'm one of the few who actually enjoy his work...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

CRCC said:


> Andrade deserves better than losing constantly, but I think I'm one of the few who actually enjoy his work...


I think he's been great lately, but at the same time I don't think he's a main eventer with his current persona. He's getting enough spotlight in my opinion. He ought to use this match to develop an altered persona with the knife, a half mask and more psychotic side. The wrestlers have the freedom to cultivate their own characters so he has the chance to take a big opportunity here.


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

This is the AEW Chief Brand Officer ladies and gents....


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The match was pretty good. Not a big fan of garbage wrestling but it was what it was. The ending didn't make much sense as cody came out of it worse to win. Funniest thing of all was his home town booing him through most of the match. I can't credit him for a lengthy build to a heel turn I genuinely think he thinks he is aew answer to John Cena. Pity he can't talk half as well and looks half as threatening.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

SevenStarSplash said:


> View attachment 112705
> 
> 
> This is the AEW Chief Brand Officer ladies and gents....


Is that not a little racist?! If anyone called her black anything she would immediately jump on them!


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

SevenStarSplash said:


> View attachment 112705
> 
> 
> This is the AEW Chief Brand Officer ladies and gents....


Is she really trying to make it a race thing? Bad move.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

It's not a race thing cody is clearly hated by all groups including most minorities lol. He is just going to get even more heat. Maybe that's the aim can we credit him and brandy with that level of planning?!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

thisissting said:


> Is that not a little racist?! If anyone called her black anything she would immediately jump on them!


Somebody should tweet this


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Go for it I avoid all wrestling tweeting.


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

deadcool said:


> In a show where you have main event talent like Punk and Bryan, why is Cody main eventing?
> 
> On a side note, that fall that Arn took looked nasty. It looked like he landed on the lumbar area of his lower back.


Punk isnt ready to face talent like Andrade.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> This is a heel tweet.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466596651162759170


i have no clue what she’s even trying to say here?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

thisissting said:


> Go for it I avoid all wrestling tweeting.


I don’t tweet lol


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

.christopher. said:


> Berry, berry suspicious.
> 
> Two people who have both been here for two years and have managed 26 posts between them. Signed up within a day of eachother, too.
> 
> You're not very bright, are you? Space the timing of your alts further apart, brother.


That’s hilarious. I have no alts. I’ve lurked this forum for years way before AEW was a thing. Here recently I decided to create an account, but completely forgot I made one a few years ago and just never posted. I like reading content on the AEW forum and am a huge AEW fan. It’s nice to have a wrestling show that you can get excited for after dealing with complete garbage from WWE for the last 10+ years. I am not a regular poster of this forum, but just had to call you out on thinking this is an alt account. Have any mod here confirm that I’m not if needed. Sorry for the late reply but I didn’t realize I had alerts.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Dirtytoss said:


> I feel the same (>_._>) nice to know someone else that is out there that has a brain


Damn right we’re not the same. I guess this place doesn’t get many new users huh? Why else would some bozo think we were the same account? Back to what I originally said in this thread, some of ya’ll need to get out of momma’s basement and get some fresh air


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Fearless said:


> Brandi has said on their show that she wants to be a heel but Cody was suggesting the opposite for her.
> 
> Clearly people love to talk about Cody, love or hate. Perhaps that is why he doesn't worry about the face/heel thing. People are taking about him regardless. Plus the guy still gets a face reaction in some places apparently.


How can you not talk about him. He forces himself into every rub moment over everyone.

Also Brandi is the worst heel of all time


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm just bumping this for anyone who defended this stupid ass spot by this STUPID motherfucker

Cody Rhodes Calls Dynamite Spot 'Dumbest Thing' He's Ever Done - WrestleTalk

From the words of the cunt himself.

Even he realised it later. But anyone with more than 2 brain cells could have told him it. was. fucking. stupid.


----------

